
Epic Resignation Letter is Satire, Sparks Discussion on Privacy - raganwald
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/04/03/epic-resignation-letter-is-satire-sparks-serious-discussion-about-employee-privacy-and-facebook/
======
jtheory
No need to analyze it to death, now! I didn't make it very far through this
article... tl;dr.

Though from my POV: I've read at least one other parable on the blog (a rather
more obvious one about free office space), and so didn't really entertain the
idea that this might be real; but I imagine it could be more confusing for
readers without that context.

Because in relative isolation -- it _could_ be real. Among the technically
proficient, at least, the internet is a great equalizer, and there's no
particular reason why an until-recently White House tech czar (or whatever the
purported position was) couldn't be posting their thoughts on a Posterous
blog. Not quite the same thing, but isn't Seth Godin's blog _still_ on
typepad, just because he started it there however many years ago, and the
momentum of accumulated linkage is too powerful for him to move it now? Just
because someone is appointed to a high government post (especially a technical
one!) doesn't mean their past online life disappears.

And even on HN you can see comments from very wealthy & successful folk mixed
in with those from high-school nerds, right? So perhaps in this case a
disclaimer at the bottom of the post (so as not to completely ruin the
effect...) might be advisable.

